

The Power of Advantage Stacking - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/use-this-navy-seal-technique-to-virtually-guarantee-victory/

======
il
Good post. This technique can be used whenever you're launching anything-
making sure everything is aligned to maximize your chances of success and not
getting lazy/complacent.

